# How to transition a baby into crib....(m)???



## LeShea (Aug 20, 2002)

My dh is wanting back in the bed...LOL!!! We have a full sized bed and don't have $$$ to get a king or queen sized bed so we have been taking turns sleeping with dd in our full sized bed. I work 2nd shift so dh puts dd to bed with him at 10:30 and when I get home at 1 am(I commute) he gets out and sleeps in the "baby room" while I take over in our bed. I bf during the night. Any ideas on how to get my 5 month old to stay asleep in her crib(in our bedroom, btw). I can usually move her when I get into bed but she only stays in the crib about 2 hours or so....

Dh puts her to bed by giving her a bottle of bm. So she may just be hungry....I am not sure. I don't have any plans for any CIO methods so I won't go there. Maybe just feeding her and putting her back in the crib would work. I haven't really tried that.I am so tired by the time I go to bed that I have a hard time staying up til she is done eating.

Maybe I am just dreading the process and putting it off....I DO want my sleep back too so its not just dh wanting the change. Someone tell me its ok to sleep w/o her and I am not being mean to want my bed back....


----------



## LeShea (Aug 20, 2002)

So far, so good....last night I came home and switched sleeping with dh as usual but I moved the baby into the crib at the same time....she slept the usual 2 hours or so..., woke up and I fed her in my bed and warmed her up good. Then back to the crib. Another 2 hours later she woke up and I fed her again and repeated the cycle til this am.....

There was no CIO or anything......1 minute at the most each time til I could grab her and get her to me. Don't think I think that was it.....I realize it will be quite a few nights and maybe months before we are really moved but it was a good start. I am hopeful this may work. She is a good baby and I hope it is not going to be a dreadful event to get her really moved.

So that is the story so far!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm trying to transition my ds into a crib, too, though only for daytime naps. He's getting so mobile that I'm afraid to leave him in our bed alone. I put pillows along the edge of the bed, but he's learned to grab them, move them, and roll.

Anyway, this is what I'm doing. I think some of these ideas are in The No Cry Sleep Solution, although I thought of them before getting the book. I rock and nurse him, but while I'm holding him, I also hold a particular blanket (the same one every time) and a teddy bear that go into the crib with him. I'm trying to help him associate these things with mommy, comfort, and sleep. I've also tried putting my PJ top into bed with him, next to his face so he can smell my scent. I'm not sure if that one has made any difference or not. This probably would be harder for you since it's night time, but I also play the same lullaby CD every time he goes to sleep. I put the CD player on repeat so it will just play continuously--otherwise he wakes up as soon as the music stops. Maybe you could set up some routines that can be used with both the family bed and the crib, then have your dh use many of the same things when putting her to sleep originally.

We're pretty new at this, and he's still waking frequently in the crib (as opposed to rarely waking in our bed--even if we're not in it). I'm just trying to be very gentle with him, never forcing him to sleep there, but working for longer stretches a little bit at a time. Of course, it's a little easier for me to handle because it's during the day and not at night.

I'm not sure I've been any help, but I just wanted to say good luck!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

It sounds like you are doing well. Persistance is key at this point. Sounds like he is waking at noght because he is hungry and cold. Hopfully a little time is all you need to start leangthening those sleep times.


----------



## LeShea (Aug 20, 2002)

He is a she....







----I had to laugh alittle.







I agree on the cold/hungry so I am working on this some.I think the hungry is the main thing.....she was a little cool but not like before. I think the down comforter is the trick!!! I am cautiously excited!! tee hee.


----------

